# help in using integy c22309 tweak board



## peterj59 (Jan 3, 2005)

Does any one know how touse this thing, or can refer me to someone who has a instructions or instructionsal web site. 
thanks
Peter :


----------



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

Im not real sure what your asking dude. Look at the top of the screen and click on forums. Then click on computer assistance and post your q there. Hope i helped.


----------

